# modem logs



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

arris cm820 modem

been having internet issues lately so I thought I would check out the modem log to see what I might find out about the problem. I was unable to access the modem while my internet was offline. Is this normal?

When the internet came online I checked the log and there was one entry that had the correct date the rest was wrong - said 1-1-70 what is going on with the date. Is my modem going bad? I really dont understand that much about modem logs so I just need a bit of clarification. 

sample entries

1/1/1970 3:25 82000700 3 Unicast Ranging Received Abort Response - initializing
1/1/1970 3:25 84020100 4 Missing Mandatory MDD TLV on primary DS Channel
1/1/1970 3:25 2417164307 6 MDD IP mode Set Mode=0;


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

indicates it was set back to factory defaults as well as its not seeing a time server.

Sounds like it needs to be replaced.


----------

